# Work In Sharm El Sheikh



## shabz77

I'm thinking of moving to Sharm El Sheikh within the next 18 months and would like to know how I go about getting a visa and looking for a job.
I am a qualified massage therapist and would like to continue to work in that field.
I am visiting Sharm in November to try and make some contacts but am not sure where I'd start.
Can anyone help???


----------



## Sam

shabz77 said:


> I'm thinking of moving to Sharm El Sheikh within the next 18 months and would like to know how I go about getting a visa and looking for a job.
> I am a qualified massage therapist and would like to continue to work in that field.
> I am visiting Sharm in November to try and make some contacts but am not sure where I'd start.
> Can anyone help???


Hi.

The best way to get your visa is by buying the visa from the airport and then travelling to El Tur before it runs out to get either the 6 or 12 months visa. It is possible to get a visa from the Embassy before coming but their prices are very high in comparison with the local prices.

As for looking for work, drop your CV off at spas/hotels etc. They would have to arrange for you the work permit to work legally, this is not something you can do for yourself. 

Good luck


----------



## shabz77

Thanks for the info Sam.



Sam said:


> Hi.
> 
> The best way to get your visa is by buying the visa from the airport and then travelling to El Tur before it runs out to get either the 6 or 12 months visa. It is possible to get a visa from the Embassy before coming but their prices are very high in comparison with the local prices.
> 
> As for looking for work, drop your CV off at spas/hotels etc. They would have to arrange for you the work permit to work legally, this is not something you can do for yourself.
> 
> Good luck


----------

